# Etre pris pour un con, faire le con



## Corsicum

Ciao.
 
« _Etre pris pour un con, faire le con_ »
 
Comment dit-on, existe-t-il des variantes régionales ? 
 
Grazie


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Corsicum  

Je dirais "Essere preso per un fesso" "Fare la figura del fesso" et "Fare il fesso" ... mais il y a plusieurs expressions qui peuvent être utilisées: est-ce-que tu as un contexte plus précis?


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie,
Intéressant.
Exemples de contextes :
Etre pris pour un con :
« Des promesses vaines, cela suffit, nous en avons assez d’être pris pour des cons »  
 
En être un con …tout court : voir un classique de Brassens traduit par « stupidi »
http://digilander.libero.it/wgiocoso/sito/tavole/musica/brassens/cons.htm

_Le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire
Quand on est con, on est con

_
_Il tempo non c'entra nulla,_
_Quando si è stupidi, si è stupidi._ 
_ _
Référence du cntrl :
_ _
*B.− *_P. méton., au fig., vulg._ [P. réf. au sexe de la femme pris comme symbole de l'impuissance et de la passivité] 
*1. *_Subst._ Personne idiote, bête. _Vieux con, espèce de con_ : 

4. « Mon cher maître, vous avez un merveilleux talent pour faire le portrait de vos amis. Quelle magistrale galerie de *cons*! »
E. et J. de Goncourt, _Journal,_ 1894, p. 589.

*SYNT. *_Grand, petit, sale con; une bande de cons; avoir l'air d'un con; être le roi des cons._

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/con
_http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/deconner_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsi,

Moi, j'aime bien "stronzo". Je pense que ça se dit depuis longtemps mais que c'est toujours actuel.
Ce serait pas mal si Zone Noire, qui est aussi de retour, pouvait nous confirmer et nous suggérer autre chose...

Stammi bene .


----------



## zone noire

Aggiungo "_fare la figura dello scemo, dell'idiota_", penso che nella maggior parte dei casi anche "_stronzo_" (suggerito da Matoupaschat) possa andare bene, sebbene implichi sempre l'aver fatto qualcosa di negativo o scortese nei riguardi di qualcuno.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Matou e ciao a tutti  

"Stonzo" selon mon avis implique une forme de ruse voulue ... je ne sais vraiment pas ... mais je continue à penser que "fesso" pourrait aller ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, oui, tout à fait d'accord que 'fesso' convient très bien la plupart du temps.
 Mais le mot 'con' est vraiment très utilisé en français --c'est une des injures les plus courantes-- avec des sens allant de 'simplet' à 'salopard' en passant par 'emmerdeur'. 

Stammi bene


----------



## Anja.Ann

Merci, Matou   

Tu as raison! Je suis d'accord, il faut avoir un contexte précis pour ce "con":
"Eh, il est un vrai con! Il a pensé de pouvoir me tromper!" "Che stronzo! Ha pensato di potermi ingannare!" 
"Oh, il est un vrai con! J'ai dit la vérité ... il ne m'a pas cru!" "Che fesso/studipo/stolto! Gli ho detto la verità e non mi ha creduto!" 

Mais c'est assez difficile de rendre la nuance.
Merci encore pour ta patience, Matou!


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie mille a tutti
J’ai une préférence pour « _stronzo_ » 
…un point :
_Il est un vrai con!_ => _C’est un vrai con!…_passe mieux, ou bien « _il est vraiment con_ ! »


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

En effet le mot "con" peut se traduire de plusieurs manières qui vont de "fesso" ou "scemo" quand ce mot est utilisé de manière amicale et indulgente à "stronzo" ou "deficiente" quandon l'untilise de manière plus "aggressive".
Dans ce contexte, je pense que "stronzo" véhicule une notion d'aggressivité qu'on ne retrouve pas dans les phrases d'origine, donc je vote pour les propositions suivantes :

_Etre pris pour un con =_ essere preso per fesso
_faire le con_ = fare il fesso/fare lo scemo


----------

